# [Solved]Eee PC 1005HAB built-in network card not working

## doubled157940

I recently bought an Eee PC 1005HAB netbook and immediately installed Gentoo on it. The process of installing it without the livecd because of no network was an adventure in itself, but it's installed and working perfectly, with one exception. The built-in network card. I've managed to get the card working on other live distros using drivers I found, but they don't work for Gentoo. So I'm wondering if anybody else has figured this on out. My lspci for that card:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-18-26-00-e7-49-3f-ff
```

Now I do have networking on it through wireless and a usb ethernet adapter. I'd rather not lug the usb adapter because it's a big box. And I also need the ethernet working because I can't connect to the wireless at work, some weired Cisco router according to IT. Anyway, anybody have any ideas. I really appreciate it.

----------

## DONAHUE

If you don't have this in menuconfig, you might want to add it and recompile and recopy the kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support  ---> 
> 
> [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->  
> ...

 

----------

## doubled157940

I went ahead and enabled, once as a module, and another as built in. Niether looks like they worked. When I load the module, there are no new messages in either dmesg or /var/log/messages. When I try to start the interface I believe to be the one linked to the driver, should be eth0 since the usb is currently eth1, and it complains about not finding the device. How can you tell what interface goes to which device, or better yet in this case, which device goes with which interface. I'd like to be sure it's not expecting something wierd like ar0 or something like that. Also, in case the kernel driver doesn't work out in the end, does anybody else have ideas?

Thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

Please run 

```
ifconfig -a

lspci -n

lspci -k
```

 and post the results.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *doubled157940 wrote:*   

> I went ahead and enabled, once as a module, and another as built in. Niether looks like they worked. When I load the module, there are no new messages in either dmesg or /var/log/messages. When I try to start the interface I believe to be the one linked to the driver, should be eth0 since the usb is currently eth1, and it complains about not finding the device. How can you tell what interface goes to which device, or better yet in this case, which device goes with which interface. I'd like to be sure it's not expecting something wierd like ar0 or something like that. Also, in case the kernel driver doesn't work out in the end, does anybody else have ideas?
> 
> Thanks

 

maybe cat /proc/net/dev is what you're looking for?

----------

## doubled157940

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Please run 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> 
> ...

 

ifconfig -a

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:c8:3a:f0:46

          inet addr:10.20.9.78  Bcast:10.20.15.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::280:c8ff:fe3a:f046/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3752 (3.6 KiB)  TX bytes:3752 (3.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:d3:1a:b1:9e

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-25-D3-1A-B1-9E-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

eth1 is the clunky usb to ethernet that I want to stop having to use

wlan0 and wmaster are wireless. sit0 came from nowhere, haven't seen it before on this machine, but last I saw it was wireless as well.

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:1062 (rev c0)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)

```

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

this is with the kernel module atl1e loaded

looked in /proc/net/dev, no hints that I could see, but here it is:

```
Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:    3752      56    0    0    0     0          0         0     3752      56    0    0    0     0       0          0

  sit0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

wmaster0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

 wlan0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth1:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

----------

## DONAHUE

atl1c driver per the debian hcl

As before but reconfigure menuconfig to:

< >   Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW) 

<*>   Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

and recompile, recopy the kernel to /boot

----------

## doubled157940

Did that, eth0 shows in ifconfig but is showing errors in dmesg.

```
dmesg:

[   13.899885] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.900594] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   66.435107] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   66.435558] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   76.553051] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   93.803316] irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[   93.803326] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #9

[   93.803332] Call Trace:

[   93.803348]  [<c105d25e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2e/0x6f

[   93.803356]  [<c105d38f>] note_interrupt+0xf0/0x149

[   93.803365]  [<c105d8ae>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x7d/0x9b

[   93.803374]  [<c10044a1>] handle_irq+0x3b/0x46

[   93.803381]  [<c1003e3c>] do_IRQ+0x40/0x83

[   93.803388]  [<c10030e9>] common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

[   93.803399]  [<c11c774f>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0xf4/0x11f

[   93.803409]  [<c12f0b2e>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x60/0x92

[   93.803416]  [<c1001d6f>] cpu_idle+0x44/0x5d

[   93.803424]  [<c141cc9b>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

[   93.803433]  [<c16bb7ac>] start_kernel+0x2ac/0x2b1

[   93.803440]  [<c16bb06a>] __init_begin+0x6a/0x6f

[   93.803444] handlers:

[   93.803448] [<c129d89e>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x5d)

[   93.803458] Disabling IRQ #19

[  107.330948] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[  107.331714] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

```

----------

## DONAHUE

run  *Quote:*   

> ping -Ieth0 -c1 192.168.0.1

  substituting your router's ip

----------

## doubled157940

I should've mentioned before, my bad. I'm not getting an IP address for eth0. DHCP should be giving the ip like it does for the usb ethernet. So ping doesn't work.

----------

## DONAHUE

your /etc/conf.d/net is the default (all lines start with #) ?

----------

## doubled157940

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

The two lines that are there are for wireless.

So in essence, yet, default file.

----------

## DONAHUE

does ls -l /etc/init.d show a symbolic link for net.eth0 to net.lo?

if so reboot with the usb adapter removed and with the known good usb cable plugged into the built in nic.

----------

## doubled157940

ls -l /etc/init.d

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Aug  5 19:14 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Aug  6 09:47 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 Aug  5 21:45 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Aug  6 14:26 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

```

I'll reboot with the usb adapter unplugged once my current emerge is finished.

----------

## DONAHUE

before removal of usb and reboot 

```
dhcpcd -k eth1

rename /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules.backup

```

this will hopefully cause the router to forget that a different nic had a lease for your machine and cause udev to do a new search for NIC's

----------

## doubled157940

I'll be sure to do that. I'm still waiting on the compile, but I was wondering. The error listed in the dmesg, shouldn't that be another concern? Just wondering, I'm not used to seeing errors in dmesg.

----------

## DONAHUE

dmesg says the nic runs but can't establish a link.

I'm worried about message signaled interrupt and udev causing confusion when trying to talk to the router/dhcpcd. The sequence of messages produced is not familiar.

----------

## doubled157940

looks like it works now. I'm able to ping with google with the built-in. The udev rules I think was the main thing because the first time I booted, eth0 didn't do anything. renamed the rules file, rebooted, and worked. Thanks so much.

----------

## DONAHUE

well done. If you get a chance add [Solved] to the subject of your first post

----------

## doubled157940

I tried, but without editing the entire title there is no room to put the correct format for [SOLVED]. So I opted for [Solvd at the end. I'm hoping that works

----------

## cach0rr0

 *doubled157940 wrote:*   

> I tried, but without editing the entire title there is no room to put the correct format for [SOLVED]. So I opted for [Solvd at the end. I'm hoping that works

 

Could change it to:

"[Solved]Eee PC 1005HAB built-in network card not working"

----------

## doubled157940

I liked it, so I went with it. Forums should have an option somewhere so when the topic is solved, the poster checks a solved box, the the solved is auto attached to the title without worrying about the title length. But that's just me. Thanks again guys. I really appreciate it.

----------

## cach0rr0

purely cosmetic, I personally didn't mind it  :Smile: 

Glad you're sorted - happy gentooing, post back if you get stuck!

----------

